# i need convincing



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

ok I drive a VW, love it to death, but now since my bro had the fastest car in my area (Vortech Blown 98 gti VR6 @ 10psi) EVERYBODY has been buying them at my school and around me. nobody has a 240SX, and i need some convincing to make a switch. i dont know how much these cost, or anything about them really, but i've seen a few conversions with big turbo's....and the more boost the better  how are the HP compared to Torque figures? that's my biggest concern. i love my gti. yeah little bit of HP and torque, 133hp 130 lbs/ft stock, but in a car that weighs 2300lbs. with me in it, it'll suprise most people. I also am not into big bodykits, neon underglows, stuff like that. i like it clean and subtle. slammed on NICE wheels. not TSW's or Enkies, or stuff like that. BBS, Ronal, Fikse, Kinesis. can somebody show me some pic's, or links to some sick 240SX's. i need to see something besides VW's everywhere i look, i mean, honda's are getting more and more rare, but hell no would i drive one of those torqueless buzzers. but, give me something new for a change.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

Check out my 98 240sx
160Hp
156 Lbs torque

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/artman/publish/article_207.shtml


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

get some download some dift videos from kazaa or buy some option videos that will surely convince you and check the 240 stuff here check it out


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Whether you go KA or SR, the HP to torque figures are generally right up there with eachother. Niether motor is a torqueless wonder. The KA, due to its tuning from Nissan will often have more torque to HP. But that is not always the case. 

Oh you need convincing. Front engine rear wheel drive, veeery rare setup for a 4 banger. Very nimble and easy to handle when you lose it, which is why it is used extensively in Japan for drifting. Has the 240 become more popular recently, yes it has. Everybody I run into wants to get there hands on the 240, which could be a downside depending on how you look at it. But due to production numbers, in particular the S14 (95-98) the odds of the 240 becoming a "fad" are pretty slim. You can't buy a better platform to start with in my opinion. If your looking for a change, the 240 is your best bet. Just beware of inclement weather, the 240 is horrible in the snow, and can be tricky in heavy rain depending on the tires you have. I have slicks in the rear because my camber is shot.  

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Here read this thread. This is a 400Hp KAT Thats here in orlando.
notice the torque #'s

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/vbulletin225/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2794


----------

